# Gps



## Sushi (Oct 21, 2003)

I heard that there is a promotion in Canada that when buying a small motor you get a GPS doesn�ft that sound good?
I don�ft know which dealer is doing it but does anyone know?
And I am not sure what kind of model it is! 
Anyway, 
Somebody please tell me, when going on fishing or boating what will be the good GPS to buy? (Not too expensive and not too big one)


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello Sushi,*

It sounds like you will be useing the GPS on a smaller boat. If this is the case you will need no more than a basic handheld model. I would suggest that you look into a Garmin. 

As with the motor you are the only one that knows your needs. I will say however that you will get what you pay for when it comes to electronics. Hope this helps you out, below is a link to Garmin....Tightlines

Garmin Electronics


----------

